# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  Sources Of Dextrose

## El Jugo Buen0

What are some good sources of dextrose, I don't want to buy that powder garbage...

----------


## ReX357

> What are some good sources of dextrose, I don't want to buy that powder garbage...


Why do you call it garbage???

Anyway, I think you can get away with sweettarts... they contain dextrose and maltodextrine. Only problem is that a package is 51g so you have to eat 2 packages to have your 80 g of dextrose/maltodextrin (which starts to suck big time after eating one package since it is so sweet)

----------


## jasper1968

bro, I get m ine from here http://www.kentnutrition.com/

----------


## 4U2NV

Thats what dextrose is powder. Its a sugar. a solid form of glucose.

----------


## wolfyEVH

> What are some good sources of dextrose, I don't want to buy that powder garbage...



all it is is corn sugar......if you live near a winery or brewery, they should have some cheap

----------


## El Jugo Buen0

so if dextrose is just sugar, why couldn't i just throw in a few tablespoons of sugar or eat a candy?

----------


## G-Force

you can eat honey post workout
thats what i did when i was abroad and couldnt get any dextrose

you cant eat table sugar PWO it doesnt replenish muscle glycogen like dextrose does

----------


## Gear

Dextrose is the best IMO because its cheap, easy to get and is pure glucose, no addetives. Anything with dex will be sweet anyway.

-Gear

----------


## SwoleCat

> so if dextrose is just sugar, why couldn't i just throw in a few tablespoons of sugar or eat a candy?


It is NOT the same.

Invest in dextrose powder, you are going to need the correct pwo source of carbs.

~SC~

----------


## tretch187

Considering you can get the powder 50lbs for $35......


I fail to see how it is garbage, or a bad investment


even the 3/99 cents sweetarts is more expensive than that...

----------


## gooroo

swolecat can you find some info on how or why they are not the same and that its better than table sugar?

Gram for gram they are the same to me, only that one step is removed from the equation to get it to glucose faster.

----------


## Kärnfysikern

gooroo table sugar has a gi of around 80, dextrose gi is 140. So dextrose creates almost twice the insulin release then table sugar. That should explain why dextrose is the superior carb choise post workout.

Hell even white bread has a higher gi then table sugar so table sugar realy isnt a good choise for post workout.

----------


## 4U2NV

> Considering you can get the powder 50lbs for $35


Where?  :Hmmmm:

----------


## tretch187

Sorry.... $37  :Wink/Grin:  


http://www.store.honeyvillegrain.com...ose-50-LB.html


they had a slight sale going when I bought it. They sell Maltodextrin too.

----------


## 4U2NV

> Sorry.... $37  
> 
> 
> http://www.store.honeyvillegrain.com...ose-50-LB.html
> 
> 
> they had a slight sale going when I bought it. They sell Maltodextrin too.


Thanks bro thats cheap!

----------


## gooroo

good job johan explaining.. that needs to happen more often on these boards. So many questions never get answerd.. its just one comment after another.

----------


## getbig888

> good job johan explaining.. that needs to happen more often on these boards. So many questions never get answerd.. its just one comment after another.



bro if your question does not get answered try doing a search because it has probably been covered 995,302.69 times

----------


## Machdiesel

3 scooops of cell tech. works for me..... put in 2 scoops of tasteless whey. u get ur dex, ur protein, ur creatine, all u could ask for, people say its very pricey, but its less then 2 dollars a day for my dex creatne n protein, could be alot worse
AND IT TASTE GREAt, also doesnt hurt that its very effective

----------


## psb

> gooroo table sugar has a gi of around 80, dextrose gi is 140. So dextrose creates almost twice the insulin release then table sugar. That should explain why dextrose is the superior carb choise post workout.
> 
> Hell even white bread has a higher gi then table sugar so table sugar realy isnt a good choise for post workout.


Also table sugar is sucrose which is a combination of two sugars, fructose and glucose. The lower gi is your body needing to break it down to use it.

----------


## SwoleCat

> bro if your question does not get answered try doing a search because it has probably been covered 995,302.69 times


Correct, and the dextrose question about how it differs from other sugars has been covered quite a bit.  :Smilie: 

~SC~

----------

